# NFS does not wake up harddrive from stand-by

## Massimo B.

Hi,

I exported an USB harddrive via NFS. That harddrive automatically goes into stand-by as defined by hdparm -S.

If powerered down, the NFS client is not able to wake up the harddrive anymore. Any ls needs to be killed.

Only restarting the NFS service on the server does wake up the drive and makes it available for the client. Also accessing the harddrive from the server in background does wake it up.

Is there any way or mount option to make it wake up by client access?

BR,

Massimo

----------

## Massimo B.

Maybe its rather the fault of the bind mount I have between. Because after some days I see lots of duplicates mounts on the server:

```
$ mount |grep bind

/mnt/data/portage/distfiles on /mnt/exports/portage/distfiles type none (rw,bind,commit=0)

/mnt/data/portage/packages on /mnt/exports/portage/packages type none (rw,bind,commit=0)

/mnt/usb.backup/nfs on /mnt/exports/backup type none (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,bind,user=mo)

/mnt/usb.backup/nfs on /mnt/exports/backup type none (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,bind,user=mo)

/mnt/usb.backup/nfs on /mnt/exports/backup type none (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,bind,user=mo)

/mnt/usb.backup/nfs on /mnt/exports/backup type none (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,bind,user=mo)

/mnt/usb.backup/nfs on /mnt/exports/backup type none (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,bind,user=mo)

/mnt/usb.backup/nfs on /mnt/exports/backup type none (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,bind,user=mo)

/mnt/usb.backup/nfs on /mnt/exports/backup type none (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,bind,user=mo)

/mnt/usb.backup/nfs on /mnt/exports/backup type none (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,bind,user=mo)

/mnt/usb.backup/nfs on /mnt/exports/backup type none (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,bind,user=mo)

/mnt/usb.backup/nfs on /mnt/exports/backup type none (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,bind,user=mo)

...
```

----------

